# Shropshire hunt meets (Boxing day?)



## starryeyed (14 December 2012)

Hi all, hope you don't mind me popping in here! 
I was just wondering which Shropshire hunts were having boxing day meets this year - and whereabouts? Thank you! x


----------



## Countryman (14 December 2012)

Welcome to the huntig forum. I don't know Shropshire very well but I should think that all of the Shropshire Hunts will meet on Boxing Day. Some of them may be listed here http://www.mfha.org.uk/files/2012_Boxing_Day_Meets_by_County.pdf 
But many might not be on there yet. Your best bet is probably to contact the secretaries of the hunts directly. A list of Shropshire Hunts with contact details is here - http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/directory/shropshire/

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 December 2012)

Not sure about the Shropshire packs, but depending on where you are in Shropshire the Wynnstay meet in Malpas just over the border in Cheshire and it is a cracking traditional meet.


----------



## starryeyed (15 December 2012)

Great, thank you so much!


----------



## blackcob (15 December 2012)

The Wheatland meet at Morville on Boxing Day (I think, haven't been for a couple of years now!).


----------



## jess_asterix (16 December 2012)

Where abouts in Shropshire are you? 

Albrighton - Newport High Street 
Wheatland - Morville 
Albrighton Woodland - Hagley Hall


----------



## Inthesticks (16 December 2012)

Do others get added onto the list soon? Was hoping to follow the North Cots again on Boxing day but not sure if they are meeting in Broadway this year or Kineton again...


----------



## spacefaer (16 December 2012)

Hey guys, due to the massively increased hunt monitor/sabateur activity this year, (as reported in H&H at the beginning of the season) hunts are going to great lengths not to broadcast their meets to those who might not be welcome.

Probably best to PM meet venues/dates to those who are genuinely enquiring, rather than broadcasting on a public forum.


----------



## rema (16 December 2012)

Totally agree with above..My local hunts are not even putting up meets and dates on their websites..we have to get a hunt card off of the Hunt staff.


----------



## starryeyed (16 December 2012)

Sorry, I didn't realise - though I suppose it does make sense. Thank you for your help, feel free to remove this if need-be x


----------



## chestnut cob (16 December 2012)

The North Shrops should have something too - they have a big one at the Albright Hussey Hotel but I'm not sure if that's Boxing Day or New Years Day...  I've been to see them at The Bear in Hodnet on BD in the past.


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 December 2012)

I do see your point Spacefaer but a lot of the Boxing Day meets round here have been held at the same place for donkeys yearsand it is usually mentioned in the local press in advance, so not exactly kept secret.  Having said that I am not sure where N Shrops are this year though as chestnut cob says they have met at The Bear in the past.


----------



## spacefaer (17 December 2012)

Totally agree MurphysMinder - Boxing Day is the one day of the year when the general public know of their local meets and love to turn up and support (generally lol!)

I was just issuing a general warning tbh


----------

